# Redfish Regatta



## fisheye48

is it gonna happen again? if so when?


----------



## Travis Gill

I hope so! We will gladly come take yalls money again this year


----------



## fisheye48

> *Freespool (12/16/2009)*I hope so! We will gladly come take yalls money again this year




didnt take my money...we broke evenoke


----------



## jim t

I was waiting till after the holidays to start a thread... I'd hate to put Squirrelfish Dan into a depression around the holidays:shedevil:nonono:nonono:nonono:shedevil:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

i was just trying to help dan regain his title back as trash talking champion...get him started a little early...give him a fighting chance this yearoke


----------



## bonita dan

Appreciate your concern about me during this holiday season guys but I'm Okay even though I was diagnosed with Turrets system or something by my garbage man last night. He said something about it makin me say things outta the blue,So I says yea right! Jim(AZZHOLE),I look forward to another year competing against your great Redfishing self(BULLSH*T) and hope to make it out there to face the rest of those great fisherman(SH*TF*CKERS) and fisherwomen(B*tches) that truely competed with all their hearts(LYIN SACKS OF S*T)! I may not be able to keep up the ranks of such true sportsman like Jeremy(F*CKIN CHEATER) or Mike on Swim Team Granite(HIGH HORSEPOWER SC*MBAGS) but I will do my best. Even the guys that didn't win like Fisheye(SORRY AZZ F*CKIN LOOSER) with his partner Big Kenny(OVERGROWN HEMEROID AZZKISSER) showed me that winning isn't everything(SC*MBAGS)! Even though I lost my title of Trash Talkin Champion(TRAITOROUS SONS OF B*TCHES) to Shad aka MsstDog(SH*THEAD) and yet beat you Jim(F*CKIN 3RD PLACE AZZHOLE RUNNER_UP),I don't feel there is any need to make and preseason talk before the holidays(F*CK SANTA,F*CK"EM). Look forward to another great Regatta Jim(MOTHER F*CKIN AZZHOLE) and best of luck to my fellow competeters(I'T MINE B*TCHES,F*CK YOU)! Have a great New Years(SCUMSUCKING WEASEL MOTHER F*CKING AZZHOLES)!


----------



## fisheye48

its ok dan..tell us how you really feel...have you got a boat lined up to use or is seatow going to follow you around like vulchers waiting on you to catch on fire or run out of gas or whatever else is gonna go wrong:letsdrink


----------



## jim t

> *bonita dan (12/17/2009)*Appreciate your concern about me during this holiday season guys but I'm Okay even though I was diagnosed with Turrets system or something by my garbage man last night. He said something about it makin me say things outta the blue,So I says yea right! Jim(AZZHOLE),I look forward to another year competing against your great Redfishing self(BULLSH*T) and hope to make it out there to face the rest of those great fisherman(SH*TF*CKERS) and fisherwomen(B*tches) that truely competed with all their hearts(LYIN SACKS OF S*T)! I may not be able to keep up the ranks of such true sportsman like Jeremy(F*CKIN CHEATER) or Mike on Swim Team Granite(HIGH HORSEPOWER SC*MBAGS) but I will do my best. Even the guys that didn't win like Fisheye(SORRY AZZ F*CKIN LOOSER) with his partner Big Kenny(OVERGROWN HEMEROID AZZKISSER) showed me that winning isn't everything(SC*MBAGS)! Even though I lost my title of Trash Talkin Champion(TRAITOROUS SONS OF B*TCHES) to Shad aka MsstDog(SH*THEAD) and yet beat you Jim(F*CKIN 3RD PLACE AZZHOLE RUNNER_UP),I don't feel there is any need to make and preseason talk before the holidays(F*CK SANTA,F*CK"EM). Look forward to another great Regatta Jim(MOTHER F*CKIN AZZHOLE) and best of luck to my fellow competeters(I'T MINE B*TCHES,F*CK YOU)! Have a great New Years(SCUMSUCKING WEASEL MOTHER F*CKING AZZHOLES)!


Dan, Dan, Dan...

I can help you with your new condition... there is a "Spell Check" button at the bottom of the post window. It's truly a shame what LOSING does to a man!!! Sad... truly sad...

That being said... Would you like to put one of your beloved "Land Sharks" on a private bet on this years regatta? Hmmmm?

Jim


----------



## on the rocks

it's tourett's......your garbage man can't spell....and I think you got a bad case of it going on there Dan... :letsdrink

I would say the trash talking has begun :shedevil


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (12/17/2009)*Appreciate your concern about me during this holiday season guys but I'm Okay even though I was diagnosed with Turrets system or something *by my garbage man last night*. He said something about it makin me say things outta the blue,So I says yea right! Jim(AZZHOLE),I look forward to another year competing against your great Redfishing self(BULLSH*T) and hope to make it out there to face the rest of those great fisherman(SH*TF*CKERS) and fisherwomen(B*tches) that truely competed with all their hearts(LYIN SACKS OF S*T)! I may not be able to keep up the ranks of such true sportsman like Jeremy(F*CKIN CHEATER) or Mike on Swim Team Granite(HIGH HORSEPOWER SC*MBAGS) but I will do my best. Even the guys that didn't win like Fisheye(SORRY AZZ F*CKIN LOOSER) with his partner Big Kenny(OVERGROWN HEMEROID AZZKISSER) showed me that winning isn't everything(SC*MBAGS)! Even though I lost my title of Trash Talkin Champion(TRAITOROUS SONS OF B*TCHES) to Shad aka MsstDog(SH*THEAD) and yet beat you Jim(F*CKIN 3RD PLACE AZZHOLE RUNNER_UP),I don't feel there is any need to make and preseason talk before the holidays(F*CK SANTA,F*CK"EM). Look forward to another great Regatta Jim(MOTHER F*CKIN AZZHOLE) and best of luck to my fellow competeters(I'T MINE B*TCHES,F*CK YOU)! Have a great New Years(SCUMSUCKING WEASEL MOTHER F*CKING AZZHOLES)!




you must be special if your garbage man visits you at night


----------



## Travis Gill

No trash talking needed we caught more fish in the first 5 minutes of last years tourney than Dan has caught in the history of the regatta combined


----------



## jim t

> *Freespool (12/17/2009)*No trash talking needed we caught more fish in the first 5 minutes of last years tourney than Dan has caught in the history of the regatta combined


That'd be ONE Redfishif my recollection is correct!!!

Sad... truly sad...

Jim


----------



## on the rocks

Dan just "says" he is a garbage man....


----------



## jim t

> *on the rocks (12/17/2009)*Dan just "says" he is a garbage man....


Sotell me... was "garbage man" fella carrying a bag with a small wriggling fish,... oh about the size of a "squirrel fish" with him when he entered Dan's house?

It's starting to add up...










HOLY CRAP!!! I can't even imagine...

Jim


----------



## kingling

this thread will be epic


----------



## kingling

as it is every year


----------



## fisheye48

dan you can fish with me this year if you want, you can be the offical phone dialer/beer security guard...ill even let you reel a fish in...then you will be one up on jim t


----------



## BloodyWaters

if the starting location was accessible to yakkers, you guys might have some serious competition . I would love to fish it, have'nt done it since 97.


----------



## bonita dan

Capt.Ollie,Bob(Stressless)aka Colonel Klink fished it last year in one of those surfboard lookin things and launched out of Sherman Cove. Also the regatta has only been goin on for about 5 or 6 years now so how did ya fish it in 97,time machine? Jim(AZZHOLE),see there goes that turrets system again,puts on a good time for a beginning of the year get together so come on out and have some fun while I claim victory over the other great contestants involved(DIRTY RAT BASTARD LOOSEING MOTHER F%CHERS)Sorry,can't help it I'm sick!(SH*THEADS)


----------



## Runned Over

How much is the entry gonna be this year???? 

Need to see what the competion is going to be like. 

I think people need to commit before talking trash!!!!


----------



## fisheye48

> *Run Dover (12/21/2009)*How much is the entry gonna be this year????
> 
> 
> 
> Need to see what the competion is going to be like.
> 
> 
> 
> I think people need to commit before talking trash!!!!




just being your money to me scott...what you worried about the competition for?? gotta catch fish first


----------



## Runned Over

> *fisheye48 (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (12/21/2009)*How much is the entry gonna be this year????
> 
> Need to see what the competition is going to be like.
> 
> I think people need to commit before talking trash!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> just being your money to me scott...what you worried about the competition for?? gotta catch fish first
Click to expand...

You can't even spell Jason, and your to lazy to use spell check!!! 

I brush you to the side!!!! (Russian accent)!!!!

You should pay to play!!!! Wanna talk trash? Pay in! :letsdrink

Then let the games begin!!! Or at least say your in, talk trash, and if you fail to show at the closing ceremonies, hang your head in shame, and be stripped of any descent trash talking you may have done!!!!


----------



## fisheye48

> *Run Dover (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (12/21/2009)*How much is the entry gonna be this year????
> 
> 
> 
> Need to see what the competition is going to be like.
> 
> 
> 
> I think people need to commit before talking trash!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just being your money to me scott...what you worried about the competition for?? gotta catch fish first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even spell Jason, and your to lazy to use spell check!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I brush you to the side!!!! (Russian accent)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You should pay to play!!!! Wanna talk trash? Pay in! :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the games begin!!! Or at least say your in, talk trash, and if you fail to show at the closing ceremonies, hang your head in shame, and be stripped of any descent trash talking you may have done!!!!
Click to expand...



sorry grammar police! make sure you triple check everything from now on because i gots my eye on you!:shedevil



how did you do last year?? didnt see you around at weigh-ins?:doh


----------



## bonita dan

He was at the weigh-in last year but brought some sheephead in. Guess nobody told him this was a friggin Redfish Regatta!(DUMBAZZ) oke Oh yea Scott,it's been 20bucks to enter ever since the regatta got started. What have you been hangin around with Capt.OhWell Ollie tryin to figure out how to use his POS time machine? You bringin out the Goonsquad again this year Jason? :looser


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (12/21/2009)*He was at the weigh-in last year but brought some sheephead in. Guess nobody told him this was a friggin Redfish Regatta!(DUMBAZZ) oke Oh yea Scott,it's been 20bucks to enter ever since the regatta got started. What have you been hangin around with Capt.OhWell Ollie tryin to figure out how to use his POS time machine? You bringin out the Goonsquad again this year Jason? :looser




i told you dan your welcome to fish with me..we(me and somebody else you will be the official phone dialer and beer drinker) will catch fish then you can really run your man pleaser


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

jason , when is this tournament ?


----------



## fisheye48

there hasnt been a date set but i think end of feb first of march, depending on when is good for everyone


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

whats the deal ? two fish ?


----------



## fisheye48

no its a picture tourny. most fish wins...catch a fish, call jim t he give you a 2 letter code like KR you write that on a index card and put it on the tail and take a pic. all fish must be pointed in same direction


----------



## bonita dan

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (12/21/2009)*jason , when is this tournament ?




Think you can hang with this rough crowd Alex?(MILES B*TCH BOY TOY) Probably not but spectators are always welcome to throw 20 dollar bills at me during my victory sail into Ft.McRae usually at the end of September or early March. Man pleaser Jason? Is that all ya got? Sh*t,this is gonna be easy! I been in training for this event since the last regatta,2-12pks and mucho rum a day has me in the best shape of whats left of my life. If i'm goin down i'm takin half of yall with me. Don't make me put ya in the WILL cause i'm crazy enough to do it! (SH*TSNIFFING WANNABE FISHING COMPUTER COWBOY)


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Alex Pinney (12/21/2009)*jason , when is this tournament ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you can hang with this rough crowd Alex?(MILES B*TCH BOY TOY) Probably not but spectators are always welcome to throw 20 dollar bills at me during my victory sail into Ft.McRae u*sually at the end of September or early March*. Man pleaser Jason? Is that all ya got? Sh*t,this is gonna be easy! I been in training for this event since the last regatta,2-12pks and mucho rum a day has me in the best shape of whats left of my life. If i'm goin down i'm takin half of yall with me. Don't make me put ya in the WILL cause i'm crazy enough to do it! (SH*TSNIFFING WANNABE FISHING COMPUTER COWBOY)
Click to expand...



wow looks like you have been taking your "training" a little hard today...i didnt know march came after september:doh. i gotta take it easy on you dan i dont want you to flame out a few months before the tourny, you gotta have a little left in your tank for the tourny day. plus dont you need a boat to fish or you just gonna bum a ride and sit on the beach and sip your olde english, or boones farm or whatever your ghetto drink of choice is


----------



## bonita dan

Okay so I fat fingered the keyboard on a letter or month or 2. :moon I'm just so into the Christmas Mother F*ckin spirit right now that its got me all filled up with f*ckin joy azzhole! And no I don't need a ride,the Elbow Room runs yet again as of yesterday. Just needs some minor adjusting to get it running right,thats right past your sorry loosin azz at about 60mph! Wanna lend me 2 grand so I can go 60mph past your loosin azz? :banghead


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (12/21/2009)*Okay so I fat fingered the keyboard on a letter or month or 2. :moon I'm just so into the Christmas Mother F*ckin spirit right now that its got me all filled up with f*ckin joy azzhole! And no I don't need a ride,the Elbow Room runs yet again as of yesterday. Just needs some minor adjusting to get it running right,thats right past your sorry loosin azz at about 60mph! Wanna lend me 2 grand so I can go 60mph past your loosin azz? :banghead




sorry dan but 60mph wont get by me:banghead


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

i dont wanna hang with you dan , just want your money. and i dont believe its going to be very difficult so ill sleep in and fish a half day when it comes to it .


----------



## BloodyWaters

SORRY , I MEANT 07. I CANT AFFORD A TIME MACHINE WITH THIS ECONOMY .:banghead


----------



## Runned Over

Maybe a little recap for Jason?

After hearing Team Buck Wild boat their 50th fish, Pomp and I decided to catch dinner. At least we caught something we could eat.

Gave away a few Sheeps and cooked this up.










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>OFFICIAL RESULTS 

Champions... TeamBuck Wild with 18 Reds...$200.00

Second Place Swim Team Granite with 17 Reds... $80.00

Third Place... Fish Eye 2001...4 Reds... $40.00

TeamBuck Wild also took the prize for most spots

Now for the truly IMPORTANT contest.

Trash Talk Champion!!!

First... Msstdog

Second... Bonita Dan

Dishonorable Mention... jim t and Run Dover

Wait Jason, did you get 3rd???????

Whoops, thats fisheye 2001. My bad!!!:shedevil

Here's the weigh ins and you got.......










NOTHING!!!!!!

Now another shot of the weigh-in ceremony........










The real winners!!!


----------



## fisheye48

actually all the fish we caught were legal (18"-27") would you like pictures becasue i have those also:moon but i opted for catch and release because they were all around 20-22" so i returned them back to the water to grow...but i do appreciate you donating half our winnings to us ($40) better luck next year and remember this is a "REDFISH" tournament, not catch whatever you can eat tournament. if you want i can give you lessons on how to catch said redfish so you can maybe catch one and beat Bonita "seatow" Dan and Jim gaytor lover T....ill even give you the discounted rate for a frequent customer:moon


----------



## Runned Over

> *fisheye48 (12/22/2009)*actually all the fish we caught were legal (18"-27") would you like pictures becasue i have those also:moon but i opted for catch and release because they were all around 20-22" so i returned them back to the water to grow...but i do appreciate you donating half our winnings to us ($40) better luck next year and remember this is a "REDFISH" tournament, not catch whatever you can eat tournament. if you want i can give you lessons on how to catch said redfish so you can maybe catch one and beat Bonita "seatow" Dan and Jim gaytor lover T....ill even give you the discounted rate for a frequent customer:moon


Fisheye 2001 = Fisheye48?? Wow, I didn't catch that. You actually fish Jason???

Opted for catch and release?????? Yea right. My donation went to jhogue, gave it to him myself. :shedevil

Lessons??? I still can't believe you actually fish. I thought someone gave you and Kenny a ride out there.

Frequent Customer???? Are you washing boats or something now? Let me know if you do wax too.

You actually fish????

OK, that was a good warm up. I think I 'll go into seclusion until the trash starts. Don't want to use up all my good material!!! :toast

I can't believe Jason fishes!!!


----------



## fisheye48

> *Run Dover (12/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (12/22/2009)*actually all the fish we caught were legal (18"-27") would you like pictures becasue i have those also:moon but i opted for catch and release because they were all around 20-22" so i returned them back to the water to grow...but i do appreciate you donating half our winnings to us ($40) better luck next year and remember this is a "REDFISH" tournament, not catch whatever you can eat tournament. if you want i can give you lessons on how to catch said redfish so you can maybe catch one and beat Bonita "seatow" Dan and Jim gaytor lover T....ill even give you the discounted rate for a frequent customer:moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fisheye 2001 = Fisheye48?? Wow, I didn't catch that. You actually fish Jason???
> 
> 
> 
> Opted for catch and release?????? Yea right. My donation went to jhogue, gave it to him myself. :shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> Lessons??? I still can't believe you actually fish. I thought someone gave you and Kenny a ride out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Frequent Customer???? Are you washing boats or something now? Let me know if you do wax too.
> 
> 
> 
> You actually fish????
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that was a good warm up. I think I 'll go into seclusion until the trash starts. Don't want to use up all my good material!!! :toast
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Jason fishes!!!
Click to expand...



if that was some of your good material i would hate to see the bad. yes fish_eye_2001 was me on the old forum i changed it up when i came to the new one...and yes i fish...just dont post it...and if you want ill make you a deal...we can go INSHORE fishing to any spot YOU want and i will still put an adult size whoopin on you at your own secret spot...if not i will fill up the boat, wash, wax, and clean all the fish...now lets see who's skeered! im not:shedevil And as far as last year...where are your redfish that you caught? uh oh didnt catch any huh:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Trash Talking Want to be fish catchers.

You folks have it all wrong. The one that run their mouths can't fish at all, well they can't catch fish. Folks like Bonita Dan and likesoke They like to talk trash cause they are good at it, but can't catch crap when it comes to fishing. Bonita Dan with his new 60mph. vessel might fish in Louisana this year so he may prove me wrong. Just remember Dan that there are alot of No-Wake zones in the ICW. I'm sure Dan knows all about operating a vessel at no-wake speed,well at least acting like your operating it,Uhm, like with the help of Tow-boat. Dan the Tow-To-Go is for New Years when you had to much to drink and don't want to risk getting a DUI, not for towing want-to bees to there favorite fishing grounds.Tow-Boats insurance will not let them tow vessels and create a wake at the same time. Now for all others don't let the hot air blowers intimidate you from fishing the Redfish Regatta, cause that is all they can do is blow hot-air, And the hot air is not from saying FISH-ON. The only Fish-On the hot air blowers know is,"we haven't caught anything ALL day" so they will say fish on, as in keep fishing, our luck as got to change sometime today. This is a fish catching shindig not balloon race. 

Well I'm gonna fish this Regatta thing again this year, It will take me bout 2 days to get to my fishing grounds so let me know ASAP when this shindig is going to go down!! My boat cruises at 30 knots so you can do the math as to bout where my fishing grounds are located. Hopefully there will be no out-of bounds, sort of speak, for this tournament. Some will be out of breathe though. I do need to know if there will be any bounderies for fishing. I need to know how much more bleach I need to buy, cause I'm gonna win this shindig this year. I've been buying up bleach all year, the jumbo economy bottles at that. So keep up the trash talking and leave the fish CATCHING to me.


----------



## bonita dan

The OLE Shove it up your AZZ! Give me a break Scott,you ain't gonna do sh*t again this year same as last. And with a screen name based on goldfish food,I ain't really intimidated either. Its a new year and a new regatta that will spell victory for the crew of the Elbow Room. Once I assemble my crew of highly skilled and highly motivated anglers(like myself)we will spread fear amongst fish and sucky anglers(like yourselves). Where is our reigning trash talkin champ Shad aka MSSTDog Sh*t and that big mouth nipple lickin retarded rapper Flavor Clay at? Can't hang with the big dog this year? :moon


----------



## jim t

On a more serious note... it appears the first weekend in February presents the best tides... though the third weekend is a very close second.

http://www.freetidetables.com/sid/26507327/mid/2009:02/tf/tgi










Any preference amongst you losers?

Jim


----------



## Mike Y

First weekend in Feb works for me.


----------



## fisheye48

you just pick a date jim...whichever you think best suit you for actually catchin a fish this year


----------



## bonita dan

I'm good with whatever weekend yall wanna name me the winner! Been rehearsing my victory speech here at the house and goes kind of like this.



Thank you my friends for naming me the winner of this extremely tough competition. For Regattas past I have been ridiculed,made fun of,been beaten by less skilled anglers than myself but this year proved different with a victory. Only goes to show my greatness as a Bluewater angler can truely be used in shallow water angling by beating such sucky,incompetant anglers like yourselves. With this great victory comes great responsability to be the man to beat in 2011 but I say who cares,I beat yall so F*ck Off till next year. I am a humble man and do not feel that the tickertape parade and fireworks display in downtown Pensacola would be possible if it weren't for greatness that is myself and suckyness that is what yall have become since being beaten by an offshore fisherman. I accept this award in true sportsman fashion cause yall really suck. I ain't gonna let this victory go to my head. The little people really matter in a tournament such as this and signed photographs of the winner will be available for a nominal fee of $50 buck. Photographs of the winner next to your loosing ass will be $100,cash cause I don't trust yall loosers and video of my speech will be $250 bucks. Thank you for making this the best Redfish Regatta I have ever participated in. You Loosers Rock! :moon


----------



## fisheye48

is that the best you had dan??? i hope there wasnt to much thought that went into that...sounds like more angered non-fish catching mumblings as last year


----------



## fisheye48

on a serious note im voting for it to be the first of march...hopefully it will be a little warmer


----------



## jim t

Well, Karon has told me she is up for a print again for the fish with the most spots... (that way you losers are still in the hunt for a prize even if you only catch a single fish... Bonita Dan, Msst Dog and Run Dover probably won't qualify anyway...)

She'll be watching the trash talk too for that competition... she said Squirrel fish Dan is past his prime and reminds her of the movie "Grumpy Old Men II"... not funny... just sad!!!

I'll decide on a date soon...

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

Bonita dan at his prime


----------



## bonita dan

> *fisheye48 (1/11/2010)*is that the best you had dan??? i hope there wasnt to much thought that went into that...sounds like more angered non-fish catching mumblings as last year




Don't hate greatness! Looser special for you Jason,$49.99 for the photograph of the winner,ME!


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (1/11/2010)*is that the best you had dan??? i hope there wasnt to much thought that went into that...sounds like more angered non-fish catching mumblings as last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate greatness! Looser special for you Jason,$49.99 for the photograph of the winner,ME!
Click to expand...



winner of what?? first to call seatow? first back to mcrea?


----------



## Dylan

Gonna run out of pier rats to beat yall..:letsdrink


----------



## jim t

> *fisheye48 (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonita dan at his prime


WOW!!!

NICELY DONE young man... NICELY DONE!!! (Proper reference... timely... I'm impressed!!!)



Jim


----------



## bonita dan

> *Dylan (1/11/2010)*Gonna run out of pier rats to beat yall..:letsdrink




Whatever Wee-Man! The only thing thats gonna be running is yours and Sams azzes after eating that bonita dip yall tried to poison us with down at Island Cove!

Jason I use Tow Boat-US and haven't had the pleasure of seeing my friends in quite a while except during the parties at Nexttrips house.

So ya think I'm washed up there Jimbo? Your gonna loose this thing quicker than ya loose your passengers luggage!


----------



## fisheye48

So who all is fishing it???


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Trash Talking No Fish Catching.

I know Bonita Dan is fishing it!! Thats all Dan will do is fish, he won't catch a Redfish again this year. Bonita Dan not catching a Red is Probably the longest tenure Regatta record to be broke. Notice his signature says that the Elbow Room is " under construction". Sorry Dan , I don't have a boat big enough for all your beer and whine, when you lose again. 

His victory speech claims he wont let the win go to his head but he wants to sell pictures for $50 bucks. Sounds to me as if there is more getting to his head than a victory. I'll wait and get one off E-Bay for .25 . I'll pay more for shipping than the picture is worth. It'll still be cheaper than $50.00.I'm gonna call the price police if you charge that much.

I plan on catching a fish while fishing this gig. Sorry Dan , don't mean to pick on you.


----------



## fisheye48

> *Sea Monkey (1/13/2010)*The OLE Trash Talking No Fish Catching.
> 
> 
> 
> I know Bonita Dan is fishing it!! Thats all Dan will do is fish, he won't catch a Redfish again this year. Bonita Dan not catching a Red is Probably the longest tenure Regatta record to be broke. Notice his signature says that the Elbow Room is " under construction". Sorry Dan , I don't have a boat big enough for all your beer and whine, when you lose again.
> 
> 
> 
> His victory speech claims he wont let the win go to his head but he wants to sell pictures for $50 bucks. Sounds to me as if there is more getting to his head than a victory. I'll wait and get one off E-Bay for .25 . I'll pay more for shipping than the picture is worth. It'll still be cheaper than $50.00.I'm gonna call the price police if you charge that much.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on catching a fish while fishing this gig. Sorry Dan , don't mean to pick on you.




him and jim t need to fish together...then when either catches their first redfish they can have a party....and as far as the win going to his head it wont he is just using the money to fund his "training" for next year tournys


----------



## fisheye48

We gonna make this happen or not? need to get a date soon so everyone can make plans around it


----------



## bonita dan

> *fisheye48 (1/17/2010)*We gonna make this happen or not? need to get a date soon so everyone can make plans around it


Wow,never seen anyone so anxious to loose before! :looser On a side note,hope this weather holds out andwe havea warm sunny regatta for a change.


----------



## fisheye48

Lose to who you???? You gotta catch a fish first dan i caught 4 last year thats 4x more than your grand total for all the regattas combined


----------



## JHOGUE

Bring it on!! We need dates!! Be more than happy to make some more money!!!:moon We're In!!


----------



## fisheye48

starting to look like its not happening :doh


----------



## Travis Gill

I sure hope it happens! We enjoyed fishing it last year


----------



## fisheye48

i enjoyed it too...but its almost feb and tournament season is right around the corner and so is ling season


----------



## Travis Gill

We could still have it middle of Feb. Come on Jim T!


----------



## jim t

Sorry, I've been out of town and missed this tread...

SATURDAY FEBRUARY 20th... BE THERE OR BE GAY!!! (Dan, you can do both...)

Navy Blue Long Sleeve t-shirts this year probably $20.00 each. First come first served, except for the big boys, let me know quick if you need an XXL or larger (anything real big may be short sleeve).

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

let us know when shirts are available...i would like a L


----------



## bonita dan

Shake n Bake bitches! :moon


----------



## fisheye48

So now that we have a date dan is your "training" going into overtime for the big day of non fish catching


----------



## Runned Over

> *jim t (1/24/2010)*Sorry, I've been out of town and missed this tread...
> 
> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 20th... BE THERE OR BE GAY!!! (Dan, you can do both...)
> 
> Navy Blue Long Sleeve t-shirts this year probably $20.00 each. First come first served, except for the big boys, let me know quick if you need an XXL or larger (anything real big may be short sleeve). Jim


Great!!! Next thing you know you'll get a tank top if you smoke!!!! :banghead


----------



## jim t

> *Run Dover (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/24/2010)*Sorry, I've been out of town and missed this tread...
> 
> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 20th... BE THERE OR BE GAY!!! (Dan, you can do both...)
> 
> Navy Blue Long Sleeve t-shirts this year probably $20.00 each. First come first served, except for the big boys, let me know quick if you need an XXL or larger (anything real big may be short sleeve). Jim
> 
> 
> 
> Great!!! Next thing you know you'll get a tank top if you smoke!!!! :banghead
Click to expand...

Scott,

According to most of the hookers I meet... "Man boobs" are not sexy anymore...

Sorry toruin your latest "mojo"

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

> *jim t (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/24/2010)*Sorry, I've been out of town and missed this tread...
> 
> 
> 
> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 20th... BE THERE OR BE GAY!!! (Dan, you can do both...)
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Long Sleeve t-shirts this year probably $20.00 each. First come first served, except for the big boys, let me know quick if you need an XXL or larger (anything real big may be short sleeve). Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!!! Next thing you know you'll get a tank top if you smoke!!!! :banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> 
> According to most of the hookers I meet... "Man boobs" are not sexy anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry toruin your latest "mojo"
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...



not even gonna ask about your "hookers" you meet jim


----------



## Snagged Line

And then the Heavens opened up and ....................................


----------



## Runned Over

> *jim t (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/24/2010)*Sorry, I've been out of town and missed this tread...
> 
> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 20th... BE THERE OR BE GAY!!! (Dan, you can do both...)
> 
> Navy Blue Long Sleeve t-shirts this year probably $20.00 each. First come first served, except for the big boys, let me know quick if you need an XXL or larger (anything real big may be short sleeve). Jim
> 
> 
> 
> Great!!! Next thing you know you'll get a tank top if you smoke!!!! :banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scott,
> 
> According to most of the hookers I meet... "Man boobs" are not sexy anymore...
> 
> Sorry toruin your latest "mojo" Jim
Click to expand...

OK!!! Not sure how you got on the man boobs/hooker thing, but Clay and Brandy may be in the know on that. (sorry big huge dude, but your last sexualorientation thread, and being Clay's "partner"........oke)

You been flying in and out of Clark AFB PI?

I don't smoke, so I should be able to get a "Short Sleeve" you cheap basturd!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48

> *Run Dover (1/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/24/2010)*Sorry, I've been out of town and missed this tread...
> 
> 
> 
> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 20th... BE THERE OR BE GAY!!! (Dan, you can do both...)
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Long Sleeve t-shirts this year probably $20.00 each. First come first served, except for the big boys, let me know quick if you need an XXL or larger (anything real big may be short sleeve). Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!!! Next thing you know you'll get a tank top if you smoke!!!! :banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> 
> According to most of the hookers I meet... "Man boobs" are not sexy anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry toruin your latest "mojo" Jim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK!!! Not sure how you got on the man boobs/hooker thing, but Clay and Brandy (sorry big huge dude, but your last orientation thread oke)may be in the know on that.
> 
> 
> 
> You been flying in and out of Clark AFB PI?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke, so I should be able to get a "Short Sleeve" you cheap basturd!!!! :letsdrink
Click to expand...



c'mon scott show your closet ******* side....just cut the sleeves off and make it a tank top


----------



## bonita dan

And Karon said tonight I was loosin the trash talkin edge! HA! With Fishhead57 and Jimbos luggage loosin azz I'm about guaranteed to not only come out of this thing with the trash talk trophy again but with a clean sweep of the whole friggin regatta. Hogue,Travis and the rest of those whining bitches will be too busy seein whos hurtin their feelings on their Facespace page to concentrate on fishing.:shedevil Easy pickens and easy money right there.

Scott please don't sport the wife beaters or I'll have to Taze ya bro! :hoppingmad



BONITA IN 2010! YALL SUCK! :usaflag


----------



## fisheye48

I see your back on the training regiment trashfish dan....31 days left till your utter fail of your yearly fishing trip after working oh so hard to get the "Hand Grease" up and running to go out and ride around while some kids put a whooping on you...save yourself the trouble and just go over to mcrea and just pull up on the beach and drink your frosted junkyard sharks and madog 20/20 and wonder if the boat is gonna make it back or towboat is gonna come have to save your ass again


----------



## bonita dan

Thats right Fishguts93,I'll let my legendary experience in the regatta speak for itself. Whats your history in this thing besides loosing? I know i'm a pro at it but lets hear your story! We can wait for the actual regatta for the story while I'm waiting for that cart pushing bimbo Jim to bring me more peanuts while I bask in victory on the beach or would ya like to enlighten us all now.


----------



## Runned Over

Whooaaa "Bonita (in Spanish=Pretty) Dan".

Before you get in full stride with the trash talkin, you may want to address your "Problem" first.

In the spirit of competion, I have given you the ideal!!!!!, solution to your problems. I do not want to hear any ballast excuses, come tournament time!!!! http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic510737-4-1.aspx

As for google eye head...... I'll scratch that itch later!!! :letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (1/26/2010)*Thats right Fishguts93,I'll let my legendary experience in the regatta speak for itself. Whats your history in this thing besides loosing? I know i'm a pro at it but lets hear your story! We can wait for the actual regatta for the story while I'm waiting for that cart pushing bimbo Jim to bring me more peanuts while I bask in victory on the beach or would ya like to enlighten us all now.




What exactly are you a pro at? picking up hookers at the stop and rob while sippin on your 40oz of sharkpuke? catching boats on fire? and last i checked i beat you last year so that actually makes YOU the loser there pepe...i know your 3rd grade edukation is really paying off by you showing off your counting skills...lets start with a easy problem can you count how many redfish you have caught in the regattas total??? i know i can *0*

how many have i caught? 4 now how many more does that make that i have caught and you havent??? ill give you a min to take your shoes off and count through your holey ass socks to try and figure out this math problem...and scott you have no room either...you can start with the same math problem...ill wait for both of you to put your heads together and try to come up with the correct anwser


----------



## bonita dan

Thought I'd bump this back up with a little friendly :moon and a salute :Flipbird for my fellow competators who I respect so much.(Bullsh*t) Sorry new meds for the Turrets again!(Azzholes,Azzholes,Sh*tmonkeys) Well the Mighty Elbow Room is down but not out of this fine event.(Sh*tbag loosers) How bout you Jim? Is that heapwagon "SnotAway" gonna make it out this year or are ya gonna fish with your buddy on his airboat? He seemed to have a lot of bay experience.(p*sspoor)














No real threat either from Scott and his I don't know how to catch fish attitude or Fishparts32 with what I call a very negative attitude towards his fellow anglers(sc#mbags) Guess things have been kind of quiet here lately and is understandable,FEAR is a very powerful emotion.(F^ckin Wimps)


----------



## fisheye48

oh danny i know your fustrated with the maiden voyage of the reach around wasnt what you expected and there should be no excuse for you not to participate and give your money away again to actual anglers...but i did find a picture of the reach around voyage that nobody got to see!!!














glad to see yall were being safe and were wearing your floatation devices


----------



## jim t

I'm guessin' Dan pulled those PFD's out from under the gunnels. He's made the Smelbow Room almost unsinkable by stuffing those things EVERYWHERE.

But he had to do SOMETHING for the old girl... she got swamped more than a bulldog in Jacksonville!!!

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

also found video of toadfish dans boat docking ablity







Epic Boat Docking Failure - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## jim t

That's just Dan trying to get the Smelbow Room ashore to try to get it fixed (AGAIN) in time for the Redfish Regatta.

I can hear him now... beer in hand, looking around, saying,... "What?... it fit didn't it?... somebody pull my trailer down for me, I gotta get a fresh Landshark."


----------



## capt wade

Hey guys,

I know yall have set the date for this thing on the 20th but could you give me some more info?? Like ramp local, entry fees, departure times, artie or livie, and weigh in local and time. I'm hoping to fish it if with my IFA partner if i can finish everything on my boat by then.


----------



## jim t

Capt Wade,

RULES:

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblFullMessage>By the way.... here are the friggin' rules!!! 


1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. 

Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with an upper steering station 

2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.

3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha"

b.) Write the corresponding lettersD Aon a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...

d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).

This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.

e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.

f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.

4. Phonetic Alphabet

A = AlphaN = November

B = BravoO = Oscar

C = CharlieP = Papa

D = DeltaQ = Quebec

E = EchoR = Romeo

F = FoxtrotS = Sierra

G = GolfT = Tango

H = HotelU = Uniform

I = IndiaV = Victor

J = JulietW = Whiskey

K = KiloX = Xray

L = LimaY = Yankee

M = MikeZ = Zulu

5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.


6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, thenif I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!

(if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) Not really but it sounds mean!!!

Here's a picture... get as close to the tail spots as possible... BIGGER IS BETTER.










Jim


----------



## capt wade

How serious are ya about rule # 6????


----------



## jim t

Well, it's a "gentlemen and ladies" tourney... you'll be asked, we had a "gentleman" say "Dames Point Bridge" which is in Jacksonville. He was loudlypoo-poo'ed on 68.

We all know fishermen lie... we hope you don't in this tourney.

Fee is $20.00 per boat... long sleeve Navy blue t-shirts will be available at $20.00 each. Prizes will go to at least 2 entrants, possibly 3 based on entrants. Free Redfish print to the boat that catches the fish with the most spots.

ALL prize money will be awarded... I don't make a penny on this tourney, in fact I've lost a bundle in the past on t-shirts. Last year was the first year I almost broke even.

Good Luck,

Jim


----------



## Runned Over

I think there should be a rule 5.5!!!

At least one trash talking post before the tournament!!!! Anyone can catch Redfish, but can you catch Redfish AND talk trash???? 

Besides Pretty Dan, jim (rainbow) t, and lazyeye are getting boring!!! :moon


----------



## jim t

> *Run Dover (2/2/2010)*I think there should be a rule 5.5!!!
> 
> At least one trash talking post before the tournament!!!! Anyone can catch Redfish, but can you catch Redfish AND talk trash????
> 
> Besides Pretty Dan, jim (rainbow) t, and lazyeye are getting boring!!! :moon


Hey... clear, concise, funny too...

Which one of your son's wrote that line for you Scott?

Jim


----------



## Runned Over

Niether sons jimQ, and for authentication purposes, I will now, age appropriatly, throw the gauntlet!!!!










:shedevil


----------



## fisheye48

I see ladyfish dan hasnt been on to try and regain his crown, guess that "training" and the repairs to the reacharound room are taking there toll on him...or the turret meds have him in a normal state of mind


----------



## jim t

> *Run Dover (2/2/2010)*Niether sons jimQ, and for authentication purposes, I will now, age appropriatly, throw the gauntlet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shedevil


Can I suggest your boys show you a little about "youtube" and "embedding" :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad 

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/A8yjNbcKkNY&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>

Enjoy!!!

Simply think of me as the French, throwing Redfish at the Run Dover...

Jim


----------



## Runned Over

Ha Ha jimt!!! Your plagerization of my "General Direction Fart" is quite flattering, you are truly "The Black Night" of the regatta!!!!<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/zKhEw7nD9C4&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>










Oh yea, I just learned the imbed thing!!! :banghead


----------



## Dylan

Yall are lucky the alum beer can sold..We could beat you old farts from Bob Sikes:moon


----------



## fisheye48

i see Jim T is pulling those fine flight skills to use these days


----------



## Travis Gill

How many people are planning on fishing this thing? Just trying to see how much money will be making again this year


----------



## fisheye48

ill be back to finish top 3 again but going for the win...i have no problems taking peoples money


----------



## Sea Monkey

> *fisheye48 (2/8/2010)*i see Jim T is pulling those fine flight skills to use these days


The OLE Not ThatWay, Noooooooo!

Jim lost his job over this one, Jim wasn't landing the plane , he letBonita Dan land the plane. Looks like a bonified "Land Shark Landing".


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Where'd You Go? 

Bonita Dan hasn't posted since 2-1. He's probably knee deep in trying to figure out what part of his motor building test he failed. Bonita Dan gonna be pissed when he finds out the ticking in his new motor is nothing but a couple Land Shark caps on top of the pistons. Drunk Azz trying to put a motor together. At the time he was probably thinking it would add to the compression of the cylinder, less space for the combustion to happen. Dan, thats what dome top pistons are for. Hopefully Bonita Dan will get the "Excuse Me Room" going for this years Regatta, I don't want to hear any excuses as to why he still hasn't caught a fish during the Regatta. If you spell Bonita Dan backwardsthe firstword is, NADA, as in zilch,zero, nada, nothing caught. Theres more to the backwards spelling of Bonita Dan. Na-Dat -I -No-B the winner of this years Regatta either.


----------



## Dylan

> *Sea Monkey (2/9/2010)*The OLE Where'd You Go?
> 
> Bonita Dan hasn't posted since 2-1. He's probably knee deep in trying to figure out what part of his motor building test he failed. Bonita Dan gonna be pissed when he finds out the ticking in his new motor is nothing but a couple Land Shark caps on top of the pistons. Drunk Azz trying to put a motor together. At the time he was probably thinking it would add to the compression of the cylinder, less space for the combustion to happen. Dan, thats what dome top pistons are for. Hopefully Bonita Dan will get the "Excuse Me Room" going for this years Regatta, I don't want to hear any excuses as to why he still hasn't caught a fish during the Regatta. If you spell Bonita Dan backwardsthe firstword is, NADA, as in zilch,zero, nada, nothing caught.




:bowdown


----------



## fisheye48

10 days left you old non fish catching farts!!! get your crying towels ready


----------



## jim t

I am slowly gathering a team, the likes never seen around this area... 

I'll be awe inspiring!!!!

Here's my plan...

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/Km7WD8wkb1c&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

Jim



PS... Jason I see NOTHING wrong with your picture above... "Welcome to the NEW Delta Airlines ladies and gentlemen"


----------



## fisheye48

Just for you jimmy boy and all the other non fish catchers!!! i give yo ua little how to video on how to catch redfish


----------



## Runned Over

Unfortunately, I must humbly withdraw from this tournament. :bowdown My boys have make up flag football that is much more important than the Heralded Redfish Regatta. 

I also believe that my withdrawal from this Tournament should require my Trash Talking to cease.

I know, this thread is already weak so I will give my final, humble, trashing. :reallycrying

Latest post from jimt:

[Quote} Iam slowly gathering a team, the likes never seen around this area... 

I'll be awe inspiring!!!!

Here's my plan...


> The plan is gathering an Army (per video) and here is the unit patchhe has for his Team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not that there's anything wrong with that)
> 
> Bonita Dan, :doh
> 
> Sorry you will not be in the tournament, or, if you are, you'll have to go to the next Wed night meetup and hookup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and invite her to fish the Regatta, so she can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google eye 69, best of luck to you, and nice video of how to catch a Redfish by <STRIKE>you</STRIKE> SOMEBODY else!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that if you catch a Redfish. you will be done for the rest of the day!!! :doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guy's can bring this Regatta up to standards without me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was I thinking????


----------



## jim t

Scott,

Please join us for the after party if you can.

After all, if you show up with NO fish after the tourney is over, it'd be pretty much the same as if you'd fished all day. (Though you'll be $20 richer... not to mention, ice, gas and bait)

I see your logic now.

Good Luck to the boys...

Jim


----------



## jim t

An open letter to Bonita Dan

Dear Miss Dan,

I understand the battle wagon "Smelbow Doom", may NOT be seaworthy for the World Renowned Redfish Regatta. It appears you are moping and don't want to participate in the war of words anymore.

I have been contacted by ESPN. They would like to do a feature about this tournament. They only approached me after they found out the "Limp Wristed boom" would not be party to the tourney.

I, and athousan.. hundre... te... well nobody else, told them that the tourney would not be the same without you.

Therefore, you are cordially invited aboard the "got away" as a full crewmember.

You'll have to bait my hooks, fetch my beer, and catch a fish now and then. 

Is that too much to ask?

Welcome aboard, matey!!!

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

> *jim t (2/10/2010)*An open letter to Bonita Dan
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Miss Dan,
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the battle wagon "Smelbow Doom", may NOT be seaworthy for the World Renowned Redfish Regatta. It appears you are moping and don't want to participate in the war of words anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by ESPN. They would like to do a feature about this tournament. They only approached me after they found out the "Limp Wristed boom" would not be party to the tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> I, and athousan.. hundre... te... well nobody else, told them that the tourney would not be the same without you.
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, you are cordially invited aboard the "got away" as a full crewmember.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to bait my hooks, fetch my beer, and catch a fish now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that too mutch to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, matey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jim






awwwwww how sweet!!! extending the olive branch to your bunk buddy!!! so whats the new name of the ride gonna be??? oh it really doesnt matter because i know yall wont even catch a fish all day...but i know the olde english and boones farm is going to flow heavily...dont forget the pork skins and the chitlins!


----------



## bonita dan

Very generous offer James,very generous! I can really see me hanging out of your fine vessel,relaxing,soaking up the suns warmth while your cart pushing,peanut toteing,waking me up when I don't need a pillow wide body bimboed azz is running this joke of a tournament! But in order for this historic event to take place,this will have to take place.














Well my engine won't be back together in time for the regatta so I have secured the use our back-up bay boat to kick all your azzes this year. The Evelyn Gale has been called into action and we will not take any kind of sh*t from past or future loosers. Oh and if I see any of you morons fishing on any of the spots I intend on fishing,well I hope ya like the taste of diesel fumes cause thats what your gonna get before I run ya off. The video that FishPuke55 posted in very realistic in the fact that thats how we roll,SC*MBAGS! Out the way loosers! :moon

Scott I understand your dropping outta this thing. Loosing back to back years has gotta be disheartening but using your kids as an excuse? Why didn't ya just say the dog ate the boat keys and cant crap the floatey thing out. Would have sounded better at least.


----------



## jim t

The Evelyn Gale???

My gosh Rich... don't you know Dan is a "human banana"? And the stink doesn't go away for months?

Way to ruin your Cobia season!!!:shedevil:shedevil:shedeviloke

Jim


----------



## Runned Over

Danno,

I understand the bitterness, and do not mind you trash talking me, but beware, my 8 year old is wondering why you gotta call them out. The 9 year old is not someone you want to mess with!!!!










He'll kick your ass!!!! Just look what I feed him!!!!


----------



## fisheye48

> *Run Dover (2/11/2010)*Danno,
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the bitterness, and do not mind you trash talking me, but beware, my 8 year old is wondering why you gotta call them out. The 9 year old is not someone you want to mess with!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll kick your ass!!!! Just look what I feed him!!!!




glad to see you finally showing your trailer park side scott!!


----------



## bonita dan

Heres our theme song Jimmy! A little harsh but yall get the point! (warning:explicit language and I love it! :shedevil)


----------



## jim t

Dan,

You must have read my post on the thread about music...

Good for you, very nice...

I love you man... 

"We" can work through this, one step at a time...

Say it with me... "Dan is a jerk"... it's not hard, "Dan is a jerk"... you know you want to...

Please...

:banghead:banghead:banghead:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:shedevil:shedevil:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

Music? No sir didn't see it but just learned how to post youtube video. Name me Trash Talkin Champion again and all this could go away. If not,ya know what might happen next! Can you say Restrangement order! :shedevil Whats that cell# again? :letsdrink


----------



## CCC

Ohhhhh yea, and I have a boat this year ! Gonna get good ! May I suggest we post this in the forum bash's and get togtehers also so everyone will know.


----------



## reel_crazy

Sorry jim... but all you low hangin fruit gatherers, white trout, trash fishin neanderthals, better strap on your extra chromosomes cause your gonna need em this time around.. 

rich


----------



## CCC

Ok, got boat ready, bought VHF radio so I can transmit the BOO KOODLES of red's we caught, and have my cousin FLBEACHBUM as my partner, IT'S ON !


----------



## CCC

Anyone doing fried fish on the beach afterwards like last year ???????


----------



## jim t

5 days to go, forecast is for a few showers, but 63 degrees. 

I'll keep an eye on the weather. Since most of us will be fishing in open boats we'll keep our options open for Sunday or the following week.

CCC suggested we keep collect slot reds for the party in a couple weeks. I'm all for it if we can figure out a way to collect them without violating the law.

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

> *CCC (2/14/2010)*Ok, got boat ready, bought VHF radio so I can transmit the BOO KOODLES of red's we caught, and have my cousin FLBEACHBUM as my partner, IT'S ON !




thank you for donating your money this year....not worried about you becasue you cant even catch a cold right


----------



## fisheye48

> *jim t (2/15/2010)*5 days to go, forecast is for a few showers, but 63 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the weather. Since most of us will be fishing in open boats we'll keep our options open for Sunday or the following week.
> 
> 
> 
> CCC suggested we keep collect slot reds for the party in a couple weeks. I'm all for it if we can figure out a way to collect them without violating the law.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim




i have a tourny the next weekend jim so we will have to change to sunday so i can show all of yall inbreed knuckle draggers how its done


----------



## Travis Gill

Looks like its not going to take much to win this year with how the fihsng has been lately


----------



## capt wade

Im with fisheye, we both have a ECRC next weekend so itwould be bestto have it this weekend. I'mlooking forward tofishing this thing, and should have the last few things finished on the boat by the end of the week.


----------



## jim t

Previous winners of the prestigeous Redfish Regatta:

2005 ... got away
2006 Night Moves
2007 Captain Geo
2008 seacapt
2009 Team Buck Wild

2010 ... got away

Winners have caught as many as 18 fish Team Buck Wild in 2009, or as low as a single fish, Capt Geo in 2007.

Past Trash Talk Champions:

2007 Squirrel Fish Dan

2008 smelbow boom

2009 (I forget...)

2010 jim t in a walk

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

> *jim t (2/15/2010)*Previous winners of the prestigeous Redfish Regatta:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 ... got away
> 
> 2006 Night Moves
> 
> 2007 Captain Geo
> 
> 2008 seacapt
> 
> 2009 Team Buck Wild
> 
> 
> 
> *2010 ... got away*
> 
> 
> 
> *have to catch a redfish before you can win*
> 
> 
> 
> Winners have caught as many as 18 fish Team Buck Wild in 2009, or as low as a single fish, Capt Geo in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> Past Trash Talk Champions:
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 Squirrel Fish Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 smelbow boom
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 (I forget...)
> 
> 
> 
> *2010 jim t in a walk*
> 
> *
> 
> walk of shame after you lose again??*
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


----------



## Jhoe

It's going to be hard for me to buy enough bleach in this economy.


----------



## jim t

> *Jhoe (2/15/2010)*It's going to be hard for me to buy enough bleach in this economy.


NICE!!!

Jim


----------



## jim t

I've gotten Ocean Man to crew this year!

He agreed to bring his fryer stuff too... (my plan worked!!!)

If you don't know, "puddle boy", oh wait, he's on MY team OCEAN MAN can fry like a champ.

In order to get things ready in time, the "...got away" will retire a bit early to get Pudd...er OCEAN MAN set up.

You "LOSERS" will have a couple hours to catch up to our insurmountable lead...

But pudCEAN MAN is a bit short on fish... I've got some 4 month old YFT I can bring, but we might need a few pounds of fish more. If you can bring some and thaw it through the day we might have our normal feast at the after party.

Not much, but a littlefrom the freezerwould be great. Anything else you might want to contribute will always be appreciated... summer sausage, venison loins (talk to ME directly about those), would be appreciated.

I'll have a small grill too.

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

retire early?? save yourself the embarrassmenta and you and ground mullet dan can stay at mcrea all day and sip on the box of wine and talk about the good times when you use to could catch fish...i dont wanna see you end up like your boy timmy tebow and start crying in front of everyone:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## bonita dan

> *Jhoe (2/15/2010)*It's going to be hard for me to buy enough bleach in this economy.




Bleach?My socks better be clean and sparkely before this victory biotch! Weather Jim? I knew ya would find some excuse to save face in another regatta loss by postponing! Figured the rest of the Cupcakes would drop out after a drop of Mother Nature came down but not you! Gee,didn't it just friggin snow here in Florida on Friday? 63degrees and a chance of rain has drivin'em back into the closet to praise their leader I guess. Sissies,all of ya and I'm ashamed to admit I thought I know yall! Damn wussies!


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (2/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jhoe (2/15/2010)*It's going to be hard for me to buy enough bleach in this economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleach?My socks better be clean and sparkely before this victory biotch! Weather Jim? I knew ya would find some excuse to save face in another regatta loss by postponing! Figured the rest of the Cupcakes would drop out after a drop of Mother Nature came down but not you! Gee,didn't it just friggin snow here in Florida on Friday? 63degrees and a chance of rain has drivin'em back into the closet to praise their leader I guess. Sissies,all of ya and I'm ashamed to admit I thought I know yall! Damn wussies!
Click to expand...



im like the mailman...ill fish rain, snow, sleet, or hail...if its put off to the weekend of the 27th i already have previous engagements for that weekend...so jim being sneaky like he is will push it back for some reason so there is less people so he has a chance to win...oh wait! he has to catch fish first...so jimmy who is your crew on the monkey boat this year...we know you have another white trout catching machine in ocean boy, so who is gonna be the other one on the losing boat??


----------



## badazzchef

Yall better get used to something quick...Alabama fisherman coming to rape your resources..Me and B3245 are coming to kick all yalls asses. Lucky Leprechauns (Bonita Dan), "fly the Scaredy Skies" (JImT) Blindeye49, Deepabyssman (Oceanman) and all you other suckas better hold on to your tator tots cause we are bringing it!


----------



## jim t

> *badazzchef (2/15/2010)*Yall better get used to something quick...Alabama fisherman coming to rape your resources..Me and B3245 are coming to kick all yalls asses. Lucky Leprechauns (Bonita Dan), "fly the Scaredy Skies" (JImT) Blindeye49, Deepabyssman (Oceanman) and all you other suckas better hold on to your tator tots cause we are bringing it!


lamepoopercook,

BRING IT!!!










Jim


----------



## fisheye48

we know you and your boy timmy gonna look just the same


----------



## jim t

> *fisheye48 (2/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know you and your boy timmy gonna look just the same


Thank you sir...










Jealous???










Jim


----------



## fisheye48

oh jim jim jim...look closely at the picture i posted again...look very closely at the top....please tell me what it says please sir! jealous of what by the way?


----------



## reel_crazy

bleach?... you guys are in the wrong tourney.. word is dan has cornered the market on sharpies, gonna be some funny lookin white trout swimmin around next week..


----------



## Ocean Man

> *reel_crazy (2/16/2010)*bleach?... you guys are in the wrong tourney.. word is dan has cornered the market on sharpies, gonna be some funny lookin white trout swimmin around next week..


Sharpies won't write on slimy fish, at least thats what someone told me. I errr someone will have to perfect last years technique that got disqualified and being on the tournament directors team should help with that.


----------



## jim t

It's looking better for Saturday...

Jim

PS... Interesting factabout the world renowned Redfish Regatta... The ONLYperson aboard a boatfor TWO Redfish Regatta Champoinships is ME!!! jim t. First one as Skipper of the "...got away'', heck we caught a flounder on a Stretch 25!!!

Next year I crewed on the "Night Moves" and championed AGAIN!!!

Pbbbbfffttt... (that's an old fashioned "bronx cheer")... for you guys to young to know...or unable to google (Bonita Dan)... it's a very loud fart sound...

Jim


----------



## CCC

Matt, that was CLASSIC ! I am wise to your plotting this year, no pinfish with a black rubber spot stamp this year !


----------



## bonita dan

So it looks like the Auburnt fan wants to be a playa! Your inept fishing team will probably have about the same luck as the loosers ya cheer for,NONE! Oh and suck my Lucky Charms! I don't feel comfortable having Jim and his boy toy aquaman judging this thing anymore. Whose gonna answer the radio or phone while yall are in the cabin doin things I don't wanna think about? :sick I think I just threw up in my mouth a little,nope,it's all over the floor now! sick:sick

CCC,well your a real threat now ain't ya! oke


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (2/17/2010)*So it looks like the Auburnt fan wants to be a playa! Your inept fishing team will probably have about the same luck as the loosers ya cheer for,NONE! Oh and suck my Lucky Charms! I don't feel comfortable having Jim and his boy toy aquaman judging this thing anymore. Whose gonna answer the radio or phone while yall are in the cabin doin things I don't wanna think about? :sick I think I just threw up in my mouth a little,nope,it's all over the floor now! sick:sick
> 
> CCC,well your a real threat now ain't ya! oke




why hide your feelings anymore dan! i know you and jim are fighting but why hide your love from the world any longer!!! he invited you to "fish" with him and you declined...i see why now...cant have yalls private time out on the water for others to see...so he had to enlist oceankid to be his "mate" and jim..out of being the 2-time champ you are...how many of those fish did you catch?? im amazed you know how to even operate a reel flyboy! i sure hope you run a boat and operate a reel better than you control crash that plane of yours!


----------



## fisheye48

hope you can make it jim and dan...had this pic emailed to me of yalls last Grannys Gone Wild partylast fridaynight and heard you having another one this weekend....so which of these fine ladies did yall get to take home for the evening of metamucil and muder she wrote??








http://www.break.com/pictures/daring-escape1735114.html


----------



## Fish Happens

Ahh this is gonna be a fun tourney. Cant believe I've missed this thing in the past...


----------



## Snagged Line

Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????


----------



## jim t

> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????


Just show up at about 3:00.

For EVERYBODY... we could use some fish for frying and anything else you'd like to share, just like in years before, jerky, sausage. There won't be any tables, but we can use coolers and things.

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????




come on out dennis...you will get to see first hand jim and dans crying, holding and consoling of each other after another year of defeat


----------



## Fish Happens

Ok, its Friday and I'm down right excited about this. I'm not gonna talk smack because I dont know most of you, but I look forward to meeting everyone. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Ocean Man

> *jim t (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Just show up at about 3:00.
> 
> For EVERYBODY... we could use some fish for frying and anything else you'd like to share, just like in years before, jerky, sausage. There won't be any tables, but we can use coolers and things.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

I will be bringing okra, tater tots, and pickles for the fryer as well as a table to set everything up on. All I really need is some fish. My boat has been out of action for a while so my stocks are almost non existent. I think I have some catfish that Jon (Telum Pices) gave me and maybe something else, not much though.


----------



## reel_crazy

Matt:

Im pretty sure i have some fish in the freezer.. and im sure with dan and paul on board we will dispense with the fishin crap and just start harvesting.. 

rich


----------



## CCC

I will have my little camp propane grill, table and 4 pounds of sausage to wrap in bread, if anyone else has anything they want to throw on it they are welcome to.


----------



## jim t

Supposed to be the BEST day of the winter tommorrow... Sunny skies, winds ESE at 5 to 10 knots!!!

Great day for an ass kicken' (my foot, your ass).

Shirts look great, $15.00 each for long sleeve with a pocket, (add a couple bucks for XXL and the one XXXL I have). 

Exact change would be appreciated.

I have one kids large and a few small, a few more medium,mostly XL and Large.

REMEMBER THAT DIGITAL CAMERA, PAPER AND A MAGIC MARKER!!!

You can check in ANYTIME during the day... you can pay me at the end at Ft McCrae!!!

Rules again...<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. <P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with an upper steering station <P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha"<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>b.) Write the corresponding letters D A on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>4. Phonetic Alphabet<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>A = Alpha N = November<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>B = Bravo O = Oscar<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>C = Charlie P = Papa<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>D = Delta Q = Quebec<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>E = Echo R = Romeo<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>F = Foxtrot S = Sierra<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>G = Golf T = Tango<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>H = Hotel U = Uniform

I = India V = Victor<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>J = Juliet W = Whiskey

K = Kilo X = Xray<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>L = Lima Y = Yankee

M = Mike Z = Zulu<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>
6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, then if I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>(if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) Not really but it sounds mean!!!<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Bring some fish for the fryer...<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Any questions?<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Wait I'll answer the first one... "Loser" is spelled "JASON"<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Jim<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>


----------



## Runned Over

> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????


The spectator section is right next to the Got Away, and The Elbow r.... :doher..... Evelyn Gale. They'll be anchored up watching. oke

Then there'll be the roaming spectator, (Water Ape) who just drives around. Can't miss Water Ape, BIG American flag, in case his motor goes, he can just sail back to Navy point!!! :moon

Oh, am I talking trash????? Did I mention that my boy's football was cancelled, and I am fishing tomorrow. Now I know some of you just spit your cocktail on your computer, peed your pants, or just plain ol threw up :sick. Some may have even threw in the towel,:reallycrying but don't do that, I'll be making an announcement shortly.


----------



## Travis Gill

So how many boats are actually going to fish?


----------



## Snagged Line

> *Run Dover (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> The spectator section is right next to the Got Away, and The Elbow r.... :doher..... Evelyn Gale. They'll be anchored up watching. oke
> 
> Then there'll be the roaming spectator, (Water Ape) who just drives around. Can't miss Water Ape, BIG American flag, in case his motor goes, he can just sail back to Navy point!!! :moon
> 
> Oh, am I talking trash????? Did I mention that my boy's football was cancelled, and I am fishing tomorrow. Now I know some of you just spit your cocktail on your computer, peed your pants, or just plain ol threw up :sick. Some may have even threw in the towel,:reallycrying but don't do that, *<U>I'll be making an announcement shortly</U>*.
Click to expand...





Seems like you just did..............................Just not sure what it was that you said.oke


----------



## jim t

Here's the tide...










Tide will be rising all morning, high tide at 1:44 pm

Just a reminder on how to take the photo... head left, tail right, make the spots as big as possible.










Jim

2010 Redfish Regatta CHAMPION!!!


----------



## CCC

We are going to smoke you guys like a cheap cigar ! :nonono


----------



## jim t

> *CCC (2/19/2010)*We are going to smoke you guys like a cheap cigar ! :nonono


There's your problem... WINNERS don't smoke CHEAP cigars!!!:shedevil:shedevilokeoke

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

> *CCC (2/19/2010)*We are going to smoke you guys like a cheap cigar ! :nonono




you do know this is a tournament and you have to catch fish to win right???


----------



## fisheye48

> *Run Dover (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spectator section is right next to the Got Away, and The Elbow r.... :doher..... Evelyn Gale. They'll be anchored up watching. oke
> 
> 
> 
> Then there'll be the roaming spectator, (Water Ape) who just drives around. Can't miss Water Ape, BIG American flag, in case his motor goes, he can just sail back to Navy point!!! :moon
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, am I talking trash????? Did I mention that my boy's football was cancelled, and I am fishing tomorrow. Now I know some of you just spit your cocktail on your computer, peed your pants, or just plain ol threw up :sick. Some may have even threw in the towel,:reallycrying but don't do that, I'll be making an announcement shortly.
Click to expand...



scott save yourself the humiliation once again this year and just dont show up and save your pride:doh its ok we all know your using your kids to get out of it so no feelings get hurt..but if you want you can go to the cove and hang out with the losers...errrr....non-tournament winners


----------



## Runned Over

> *fisheye48 (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> The spectator section is right next to the Got Away, and The Elbow r.... :doher..... Evelyn Gale. They'll be anchored up watching. oke
> 
> Then there'll be the roaming spectator, (Water Ape) who just drives around. Can't miss Water Ape, BIG American flag, in case his motor goes, he can just sail back to Navy point!!! :moon
> 
> Oh, am I talking trash????? Did I mention that my boy's football was cancelled, and I am fishing tomorrow. Now I know some of you just spit your cocktail on your computer, peed your pants, or just plain ol threw up :sick. Some may have even threw in the towel,:reallycrying but don't do that, I'll be making an announcement shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> scott save yourself the humiliation once again this year and just dont show up and save your pride:doh its ok we all know your using your kids to get out of it so no feelings get hurt..but if you want you can go to the cove and hang out with the losers...errrr....non-tournament winners
Click to expand...

Ah Ha, Fish head was the first to address the dread!!!! :clap Good for you Jason!!!! 

Seeing the water is so muddy, and the offshore wave forecast is sweet, I will be heading offshore to fish and will not target, or accidentally catch Redfish to to win the Redfish, and Trash talking prizes!!!! I'm so generous!!!!

Now, if I do not get a offshore (sucker) crewmember, I will drive/anchor around the Bay, and harass everyone I can that is involved in the RR.!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48

> *Run Dover (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spectator section is right next to the Got Away, and The Elbow r.... :doher..... Evelyn Gale. They'll be anchored up watching. oke
> 
> 
> 
> Then there'll be the roaming spectator, (Water Ape) who just drives around. Can't miss Water Ape, BIG American flag, in case his motor goes, he can just sail back to Navy point!!! :moon
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, am I talking trash????? Did I mention that my boy's football was cancelled, and I am fishing tomorrow. Now I know some of you just spit your cocktail on your computer, peed your pants, or just plain ol threw up :sick. Some may have even threw in the towel,:reallycrying but don't do that, I'll be making an announcement shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> scott save yourself the humiliation once again this year and just dont show up and save your pride:doh its ok we all know your using your kids to get out of it so no feelings get hurt..but if you want you can go to the cove and hang out with the losers...errrr....non-tournament winners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Ha, Fish head was the first to address the dread!!!! :clap Good for you Jason!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the water is so muddy, and the offshore wave forecast is sweet, I will be heading offshore to fish and will not target, or accidentally catch Redfish to to win the Redfish, and Trash talking prizes!!!! I'm so generous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I do not get a offshore (sucker) crewmember, I will drive/anchor around the Bay, and harass everyone I can that is involved in the RR.!!!! :letsdrink
Click to expand...



so i will take it as you are scared to fish against everyone in the light of your painful and slow timely defeat...AGAIN!


----------



## jim t

> *Run Dover (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run Dover (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*Is there a Spectator'sareaat Ft.Macre to come out and watch the sadness.............oops I meant Madness ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> The spectator section is right next to the Got Away, and The Elbow r.... :doher..... Evelyn Gale. They'll be anchored up watching. oke
> 
> Then there'll be the roaming spectator, (Water Ape) who just drives around. Can't miss Water Ape, BIG American flag, in case his motor goes, he can just sail back to Navy point!!! :moon
> 
> Oh, am I talking trash????? Did I mention that my boy's football was cancelled, and I am fishing tomorrow. Now I know some of you just spit your cocktail on your computer, peed your pants, or just plain ol threw up :sick. Some may have even threw in the towel,:reallycrying but don't do that, I'll be making an announcement shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> scott save yourself the humiliation once again this year and just dont show up and save your pride:doh its ok we all know your using your kids to get out of it so no feelings get hurt..but if you want you can go to the cove and hang out with the losers...errrr....non-tournament winners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Ha, Fish head was the first to address the dread!!!! :clap Good for you Jason!!!!
> 
> Seeing the water is so muddy, and the offshore wave forecast is sweet, I will be heading offshore to fish and will not target, or accidentally catch Redfish to to win the Redfish, and Trash talking prizes!!!! I'm so generous!!!!
> 
> Now, if I do not get a offshore (sucker) crewmember, I will drive/anchor around the Bay, and harass everyone I can that is involved in the RR.!!!! :letsdrink
Click to expand...

Scott = 

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/Ob6TTU1knUM&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

Jim


----------



## Travis Gill

So what time does fishing end?


----------



## fisheye48

> Wait I'll answer the first one... "Loser" is spelled "JASON"




oh jim i see your getting old and losing some of your memory but didnt you lose to me last year?? if i recall you did! you caught 0 fish i caught 4 and finished third...you placed last like the rest of the non-fish catching monkeys! please review my how to video i posted earlier very good tonight so you and your crew of has beens and misfits might catch a wiff of catching something other that a catfish or a white trout, or whatever trashfish you can scrape up and make yourself proud and feel the accomplishment of actually bring a fish over the gunnels...is your mate and the only real fishermen on the boat woodley gonna try and help out with the non fish catching duties again this year??


----------



## jim t

> *Freespool (2/19/2010)*So what time does fishing end?


3:00pm you must be at Ft McCrae by 3:15 if you are in the running for $$$.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

Well we're gettin down to the final hours before my Glorious Victory over you sorry ass fisherbitches and would like to take a moment to thank Jim T. or Limp T.(his street name)for putting the time and effort into making another Regatta tourney possible. Lets all give this tried and true DickSmack a round of applause shall we! :clap Scott,glad to see ya makin it out for another disappointing year! Jason,your just so angry man! May need to go to Jims sensitivity training or something and let your true feelings out or something man because you know you want to come out the closet! Might be time to join to join them Clunky Love Folks. We will win tomorrow and some of yall can't deal with that but thats Okay cause yall just suck.plain and simple! Got some good Mojo from the good folks over at Hot Spots this evening which just clinches the deal on us winning. Thats right! This is Bonita Dan talkin and yall better F*ckin Recognize Bitches! :moon


----------



## fisheye48

will somebody follow turrets dan and bend over around and just play this


----------



## Runned Over

DUDE!!!!!! Weak Benny Hill!!!! :doh


----------



## fisheye48

> *bonita dan (2/19/2010)**Well we're gettin down to the final hours before my Glorious Victory*
> 
> 
> 
> *please explain said victory you talk about...only thing you might win all day is the race to the cooler for another sandwich or cold drink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over you sorry ass fisherbitches and would like to take a moment to thank Jim T. or Limp T.(his street name)for putting the time and effort into making another Regatta tourney possible. Lets all give this tried and true DickSmack a round of applause shall we! :clap Scott,glad to see ya makin it out for another disappointing year! *Jason,your just so angry man! May need to go to Jims sensitivity training or something and let your true feelings out or something man because you know you want to come out the closet!*
> 
> 
> 
> No anger at all dan and as far as coming out of the closet we all know you and jim are in there together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be time to join to join them Clunky Love Folks. We will win tomorrow and some of yall can't deal with that but thats Okay cause yall just suck.plain and simple! Got some good Mojo from the good folks over at Hot Spots this evening which just clinches the deal on us winning. Thats right! This is Bonita Dan talkin and yall better F*ckin Recognize Bitches! :moon




see all your loosing ass's in the morning!!!


----------



## badazzchef

Ok I am gonna get the last word here...We are loaded and ready to go...gonna be in the water in 5.5 hrs ready to kick yall yaller Florida homeboys asses...I pity the fool that has to answer to the new law in town...yall can keep the money though...I just want the name of this forum changed to the Alabama Fishing Forum and this aint football either bitches...Anywaywe got the secret bait, the secret spot and the secret portable photoshop outfit...you guys are going down...and Jim I would take off that signature if I were you...and btw If I lose I will cater you and Bonita Dan's wedding...its on me...love ya guuys be safe and see yall in a little while!!!

Oh and I heard a nasty rumor that a big German guy and a short white trash guy named murph were gonna whip everyones asses...whats the over/under on Murph getting out of bed and in the water before 8? Anyone?

And if yall do make it in the water ...limburger cheese is not a good fishbait for redfish


----------



## jim t

Only 6 boats so far. One fish for freespool.


----------



## Travis Gill

We won AGAIN!


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## CCC

You guys are so lucky I CCC !!!!!! Some day I will be able to CC and your @SSES will be mine, untill the day I CCC you just keep enjoying your trophies and your [email protected] winnings !!!!!!!! oke


----------

